# Sooo true....for some ( me )



## lovemyfurries (Aug 13, 2014)

I know there are a lot of cat lovers here too so you'll enjoy this.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/kaelintully/z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z-z


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

I am the opposite. I get too little sleep and cannot seem to sleep for longer than 6 hours a night no matter how hard I try.


----------

